# MERGED COMMUNITY SUPPORTER ACCOUNT THREADS



## Belen

*Community Supporter Accounts*

As I am not sure if anyone has this information, I did renew my CS account during the sale and I also bought my wife, Alenda, an account.


----------



## glass

Apparently, Morrus has the PayPal receipts for all that stuff, so we'll get our upgrade eventually, but it is all having to be entered by hand. Hence, the delay.

_EDIT: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161495_


glass.


----------



## Conaill

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> As I am not sure if anyone has this information, I did renew my CS account during the sale and I also bought my wife, Alenda, an account.



Ditto.

(Wait... does that mean Alenda has *two* accounts now?    )


----------



## loki44

My community supporter account that I renewed in February is gone too.  I'm sure it's going to get worked out though.  Not being impatient or anything.  This must've happened to a lot of folks.


----------



## loki44

My community supporter account still has not been restored.  Are there others in the same boat?  Can one of the mods provide an update? 

Thanks.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Yeah I'm kinda curious about that too.. BUT I know you guys are busy working on other things.. 

Like I said.. just curious.


----------



## tzor

loki44 said:
			
		

> My community supporter account still has not been restored.  Are there others in the same boat?




Let me check the top of my screen.  "We were sailing along, on moonlight bay."  Yup I'm in the same boat as you.  Of course that's to be expected as I gave my contribution about a few days (less than a week) before the crash.  I'm sure they are working their fingers to the bone hand typing all those receipts.


----------



## Morrus

tzor said:
			
		

> Let me check the top of my screen.  "We were sailing along, on moonlight bay."  Yup I'm in the same boat as you.  Of course that's to be expected as I gave my contribution about a few days (less than a week) before the crash.  I'm sure they are working their fingers to the bone hand typing all those receipts.




Yeah, I'm working my way through them.  Takes bloody ages though!


----------



## Pseudonym

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm working my way through them.  Takes bloody ages though!




I don't envy you.  How many Community Supporters were effected?  Pulling a number out of my..er, dice bag, I'd say several hundred maybe?  Data entry is never a fun undertaking.

I'm content to patiently wait.  I'm happy enough that the board was able to be restored at all.


----------



## Dog Moon

Pseudonym said:
			
		

> I'm content to patiently wait.  I'm happy enough that the board was able to be restored at all.




Me too, but I think I used the Search function in the week that I had it so often that I keep wanting to use it now, but it's not there.    Man, so amazing how quickly I became addicted to Searching.  I also enjoyed the 'Who's Online' function.  Was pretty neat.  I was impressed how much it showed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I also enjoyed the 'Who's Online' function.  Was pretty neat.  I was impressed how much it showed.



I think _that_ one is more addictive.


----------



## Piratecat

You guys are great for waiting. We're hoping that combing the records won't take too much longer.


----------



## Jdvn1

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You guys are great for waiting. We're hoping that combing the records won't take too much longer.



 Where else would we go? Is there another Best d20/D&D RPG Site Ever?


----------



## Treebore

Just posting to make sure I'm on a list somewhere. Besides, I want my "The Ruby Lord" custom title back!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You guys are great for waiting. We're hoping that combing the records won't take too much longer.




Are you sure you're not out "combing the desert"?


----------



## Burke

I went to do a search today and noticed I couldn't.  I think I renewed during the missing time, though I'd have to look at my bank statements to be completely sure.  I know I had the ability to search prior to the downtime.


----------



## Farganger

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Me too, but I think I used the Search function in the week that I had it so often that I keep wanting to use it now, but it's not there.    Man, so amazing how quickly I became addicted to Searching.




Yes, I got a lot of last minute ideas for my Friday games with some well-worded keyword searches.

Recently, I've mainly been checking in just to see if the function is back up yet. I'm catching up on "work" work though . . . so that's a plus.


----------



## ReeboKesh

Just a question to Morrus and co. Will we get an email when our accounts have been reactivated or is it just keep trying features till they're reinstated?
Thanks guys.
Reebo


----------



## Keith Robinson

I seem to have lost half my community supporters account  :\   I can still access search and have retained my old custom title.  However, I can't edit it, can't PM and have lost access to all other functions.  Strange.

At least I can still search, though


----------



## freebfrost

Is there any way we could get an ETA on these?  I'm as patient as the next guy, but I also feel the spectre of being lost in the shuffle looming over me as well.


----------



## IceFractal

Just a question - is opening message attachments a Community Supporter function?


----------



## Bront

IceFractal said:
			
		

> Just a question - is opening message attachments a Community Supporter function?



Nope.


----------



## Morrus

*Community Supporter Account Sale Back On!*

As you may remember, before the Great Database Crash there was a sale for *Community Supporter Accounts*.

I'm putting the sale back on for a week, so if you missed out - now's your chance.  A CS Account usually costs $45, but right now it's only *$19.99!*

A CS Account lasts for one year. Community Supporter Accounts directly fund EN World's monthly operating costs and make sure we get to stay here.  So please, even if you don't really need the functions listed below, consider purchasing an account just to help support EN World.

In addition, CS Accounts give you the following benefits:


Access to the Search Function
A custom title under your username
Access to the Private Messaging system
The ability to see "Who's Online" and where they are
Lots of discounts at the EN World GameStore
3% cashback on every purchase made at the EN World GameStore
A strong sense of satisfaction!

Future plans include enabling Community Supporters to switch ads on and off, and access to a special "dev" box where all new features on EN World will be trialled before being launched on the site as a whole (in the interests of staying stable and not having any more crashes!).

_[As a side note to those whose CS Accounts were affected by the database crash - I should have you all back up and running with apologies, with some extra time to make up for it, by the end of this week!]_


----------



## Henry

For emphasis, in case someone asks:



> *[As a side note to those whose CS Accounts were affected by the database crash - I should have you all back up and running with apologies, with some extra time to make up for it, by the end of this week!]*


----------



## Greylock

If you are already have a CSA, is there any point to taking advantage of this truly awesome offer? Does it extend your CSA?


----------



## Elephant

Is there any chance that the blurb about this on every page could be toned down a bit?  It hurts my eyes to look at the top of EN World pages because the contrast between the site theme and the blurb's red-on-white is so great.


----------



## Henry

Greylock said:
			
		

> If you are already have a CSA, is there any point to taking advantage of this truly awesome offer? Does it extend your CSA?




Yes, from the date of purchase -- but note, if you see any oddities about your account (like, ph, say, it stops working), let us know in Meta or e-mail me or Russ (or PCat) and we'll get you straightened away.



> Is there any chance that the blurb about this on every page could be toned down a bit?




We might soon, but first we want to be sure everybody and his third-cousin-twice-removed knows about it.


----------



## Elephant

Fair enough.  It IS having its desired effect - I'm *very* aware of the sale


----------



## Bront

I might ask, if the responce from this is good, is there a reason you can't simply keep the price at this level, or at least lower it a bit?  I would have gotten a CS account almost a year ago if it was this price, and just been renewing it now.  I'd think your volume would make up for the cut in price.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Morrus...Henry...someone?

I'm one of those who bought a CS account during the last sale, right before the Great Database Crash.  While I did see Morrus's posted notice saying that the CS accounts deleted due to the crash should be restored by the end of this week, my CS account hasn't been restored yet.  Prior to this post, I hadn't wanted to make the staff waste time replying to "when-is-my-CS-account-going-to-be-restored" posts, so I've been patiently waiting and monitoring the issue in Meta.  Now, however, seems like an appropriate time to ask about my account, given that it's the end of the week and it's been (I think) three weeks since the crash.  Have I been lost in the shuffle?  I still have my paypal electronic receipt in my e-mail account; should I forward that to you, Morrus?

Thanks,

CanadienneBacon


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Been looking for updates on that too. (I renewed before the crash)


----------



## Morrus

Gah!  Sorry, folks - been working at it as fast as I can, but it looks like it'll be another day or two.  It's bloody painstaking!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dont' worry, I've been gone, so the notice for "the end of this week" gives you another seven days how I see it!


----------



## Felon

Thanks, Morrus.


----------



## ReeboKesh

Sorry to keep flogging a dead horse but how will we know when our Account has been reinstated?
A personal message?
Reebo


----------



## Verequus

I've been looking, if my CS accout has been restored already, when I discovered that the email address was changed between the restored backup and the database crash. It seems that my account was probably missed by this. Anyway, I've changed my email again so you can find it. BTW, I don't seem to have access to the publisher forums, too, so when you are at it...


----------



## Ilium

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Morrus...Henry...someone?
> 
> I'm one of those who bought a CS account during the last sale, right before the Great Database Crash.  While I did see Morrus's posted notice saying that the CS accounts deleted due to the crash should be restored by the end of this week, my CS account hasn't been restored yet.  Prior to this post, I hadn't wanted to make the staff waste time replying to "when-is-my-CS-account-going-to-be-restored" posts, so I've been patiently waiting and monitoring the issue in Meta.  Now, however, seems like an appropriate time to ask about my account, given that it's the end of the week and it's been (I think) three weeks since the crash.  Have I been lost in the shuffle?  I still have my paypal electronic receipt in my e-mail account; should I forward that to you, Morrus?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CanadienneBacon



Ditto.  Right down to still having my Paypal receipt. 

As I mentioned on this thread I had some additional weirdness with my account that I wanted to make you aware of.  Thanks.


----------



## Dog Moon

ReeboKesh said:
			
		

> Sorry to keep flogging a dead horse but how will we know when our Account has been reinstated?
> A personal message?
> Reebo




I'm sure they'll mention something on the front page.  If not, just click on miscellaneous links on the toolbar once every day or so.  When you see an additional option other than just Members List, you'll have your account.  That's what I've been doing.


----------



## ReeboKesh

Thanks Dog Moon! I'll do that.
Reebo


----------



## Jdvn1

Could you extend the sale so that it ends a week after the previous CSA's are reinstated? I'd like to see where I am sitting at before I decide to buy more years.


----------



## Starman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm sure they'll mention something on the front page.  If not, just click on miscellaneous links on the toolbar once every day or so.  When you see an additional option other than just Members List, you'll have your account.  That's what I've been doing.




That's what I've been doing, too. Except replace "every day or so" with "several times a day or so."   

Okay, so I'm an addict. What can I say?


----------



## catsclaw227

Morrus said:
			
		

> _[As a side note to those whose CS Accounts were affected by the database crash - I should have you all back up and running with apologies, with some extra time to make up for it, by the end of this week!]_




Any update on this?  I am still unable to search or get my enworld store discounts and I would prefer to wait until I am reinstated before I buy my needed goodman games PDF.


----------



## HalWhitewyrm

I bought the CS during this sale, and while I can do searches and see the Member List, I don't get the option for a custom title. Should be in Profile, right?


----------



## Old One

Same here...I don't think my CSA account has been reactivated.  I think I re-purchased in Feb or Mar 2006.

Also, Morrus, did you get my other e-mail?

Thanks,

~ Old One


----------



## The Shaman

Morrus said:
			
		

> _[As a side note to those whose CS Accounts were affected by the database crash - I should have you all back up and running with apologies, with some extra time to make up for it, by the end of this week!]_



And how's this going?


----------



## Ilium

I don't mean to nag, but is there an ETA on this?  Thanks.


----------



## vonschlick

Ilium said:
			
		

> I don't mean to nag, but is there an ETA on this?  Thanks.




I don't mean to nag either, but I would like an ETA also.  Please.


----------



## Alenda

The CS account that Belen bought me has still not been activated.  He said that his account had not been extended either.

Thank you for all your work.


----------



## Keith Robinson

It's now been - what? - 4 weeks since the crash and we're still waiting to get our CSA accounts back.  To be honest, I would have thought that EN World might have run their CSA discount offer _after_ they'd reinstated all the existing accounts, rather than create what has become rather a mess IMO.  

At least I still have access to the Search function, for some bizarre reason (though nothing else), which is more than most.  It was due to be concluded last weekend, then a few days later, but it seems that a lot of people are still waiting (including myself).  Could we have a realistic ETA, please?  How many still remain to be done?  25%?  50%?  A figure iwill at least give us a rough idea of how much longer we'll have to wait.

And waiting _IS_ fine, so long as we have a rough idea of how long we're likely to be waiting for.


----------



## Twin Rose

I don't have access to the payment records, sadly, or I'd see what I could do to help out.  If any of you who have CS accounts are/were planning to make purchases at the GameStore with your CS account discount, that's something I can help you with.  Simply email me at support@twinrose.net and let me know your EN World login name, after you have the products in your cart, and I can help you manually, and then give you the 3% cash back after.


----------



## Ilium

Actually I've been holding off on making any ENGS purchases at all until my account gets straightened out, so I don't end up with two bookshelves or anything equally weird.


----------



## Volsung

I'm just adding myself to the list of those who extended their CS accounts.  I had no idea just how much I'd miss the search function until I got bored at work.

[Edited for grammar.]


----------



## Nareau

Would it be possible to sticky this thread, and have a mod post weekly updates?  I think that would eliminate a lot of the "are they done yet?!" posts.

Spider


----------



## Ottergame

Still waiting on mine as well.


----------



## Raven Crowking

Well, the "by the end of the week" was posted on May 25th, and it is currently June 5th.  I note that my CS account has not been re-applied, so I'd say either (1) they're still having some difficulties    or (2) they lost my record of payment.   

If the former, please let us know.  If the latter, please let me know and I will forward my Paypal receipt.

RC


----------



## freebfrost

I have to agree - I think we've all been extraordinarily patient with this, but this is getting ludicrous.

Not that I don't appreciate all the work Morrus and Company have been doing, but its been weeks since the crash and two weeks past the "end of the week" deadline and many of us still don't have our accounts restored.  Nor are we getting informative updates or decisive deadlines.

Meanwhile the CSA sale is restarted while the current CSA's languish?  That's just bad business.   :\


----------



## Yair

whistles


----------



## Dog Moon

Hums.


----------



## noffham

Morrus said:
			
		

> Gah!  Sorry, folks - been working at it as fast as I can, but it looks like it'll be another day or two.  It's bloody painstaking!




Sorry to jump on the bandwagon, but I'm also waiting for my account to come back. I miss searching!!

Noffham


----------



## saturnin55

I'm still waiting for my CS membership back. 

Thanks!


----------



## just__al

Just wanted to verify that this is not complete, yes?  I still haven't been re-added.  I purchased towards the very end (during the extended time) of the last sale.


----------



## Raven Crowking

Okay.  I've brought up my PayPal account in another window.

I paid for a three-month Community Supporter account on 20 March 2006 (ID # 5AN11719CL246443U).

By my calculation (all downages & problems aside) I shouldn't have to worry about this again until around 20 June 2006.

OTOH, we were told that this would be input by the weekend of 25 March 2006, and that's the last I've heard.  So, does that mean that I've fallen off the charts, or does that mean that the process is still ongoing?

If the process is still ongoing, that's fine.  Sometimes things take longer than expected.  But, if that's the case, please keep us informed.  And, yes, I could have missed something somewhere, but I could sure use information as clearly noted as the banner at the top of this page.

RC


----------



## Prophet2b

I just recently (well, in the past 1-2 weeks) purchased a CS account, and I'm waiting, too...  Patiently, though.  I know EN World's gotta be busy on it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Process is still ongoing.

I'm hoping the CSA sale will go on for a week after ths is resolved, but I don't think that'll happen.


----------



## Jdvn1

just__al said:
			
		

> Just wanted to verify that this is not complete, yes?  I still haven't been re-added.  I purchased towards the very end (during the extended time) of the last sale.



 Yep, still not complete.


----------



## freebfrost

Thanks for the update Jdvn1.


----------



## Shane_Leahy

Still awaiting on my account also.


----------



## Morrus

Hey guys!  I know there are still some CS Accounts outstanding - I'm nearly there though; I seriously underestimated the time it took to plow through them.  When I've done the final one, I'll post something so that you know, if your account isn't working at that time, it means there's a glitch.  Hopefully, of course, there won't be any!

I can appreciated that some people are frustrated - believe me, I'm just as frustrated by the crash and the after-effects of it, if not more so!  

As mentioned before, everyone in this situation gets extra time to make up for it!


----------



## Ilium

Thanks Morrus.  Keep on pluggin'!


----------



## Raven Crowking

Thanks for the update.

RC


----------



## reveal

It looks like I'm in the same boat. I recently purchased a new CS account during the sale and I have no Search functionality now.


----------



## Starman

Thank you, Morrus. We appreciate the hard work and the update.


----------



## Pseudonym

I'm still patiently waiting on my CS account getting sorted out too.


----------



## Felon

Starting to wonder if some receipts got lost....  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Felon said:
			
		

> Starting to wonder if some receipts got lost....  :\



 Best to wait until Morrus is done to find out.


----------



## Ebonyr

I bought a CS account with the recent sale and Morrus has been working on it. Still no search function (I did have it for a few minutes yesterday).


----------



## Bront

I'm thinking it's taking some time.  I'll be patient, though occasional updates help


----------



## jinx crossbow

Hello Morrus. 

My Community Supporter Account still doesn't work.
I've payed via Palpal at 11.April     14.99Euro
with the Code 41A31909CN50825J

The E-mailadress in my profile is differenz from
the one where Ive paid.

Hope that helps

Jinx


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Yeah it would be nice to see the occasional update. or something.

Been what.. 3 weeks now?


----------



## Morrus

I've been updating in the sticky thread, guys!

Short story - I'm nearly done.  I am aware there are still some outstanding, and I do apologise that it's taking me simply ages.  I promise I'm going through them as fast as I can!  And everyone's getting extra time to make up for it.

I know it's frustrating to us all, so I do appreciate how patient you're being.


----------



## Vlos

Hey been holding off bothering ya, because I'm sure your busy, but still waiting on getting my account restored. Purchased CSA account on Apr. 17, 2006. 

Thanks.


----------



## rom90125

silly question that has probably been asked a thousand times (and now, a thousand and one times) but what preventative measures are you taking to ensure that you have the proper database backups in case of another catastrophic db failure?


----------



## Treebore

I'm still waiting too. I bought mine the same day I bought most of the stuff in my bookshelf.


----------



## Jdvn1

Backups are being done much more often now.


----------



## sniffles

I don't envy you having to go through all that, Morrus. I shall resume patiently humming while I wait for my account to be (re)activated.


----------



## saturnin55

my account still doesn't have my CSA status back. I guess i'm in the last batch because I've bought my CSA a couples of days before the crash...


----------



## catsclaw227

saturnin55 said:
			
		

> my account still doesn't have my CSA status back. I guess i'm in the last batch because I've bought my CSA a couples of days before the crash...




My status is still disabled too.

I'm not sure how many are left, but I've been a supporter for while and I even extended my CS membership early, before the crash, during the first sale.  

Is there an estimated completion date on this guys?


----------



## Jdvn1

saturnin55 said:
			
		

> my account still doesn't have my CSA status back. I guess i'm in the last batch because I've bought my CSA a couples of days before the crash...



 I don't think when you got your CSA has anything to do with it. I got my CSA I think a week or two before the crash, and I'm still waiting too. I think the "batches" might be arbitrary.


----------



## tzor

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how many are left, but I've been a supporter for while and I even extended my CS membership early, before the crash, during the first sale.



I have this vision of Morrus at his computer with a neat infinite stack of sheets on his desk singing, "Fourty Four million forms to type, fourty four million forms.  I take one down and type it in.  Gosh I hate this song."

_How many forms are waiting?
And how many are left to go?
How many, How many I wonder,
But I really don't want to know.

So always make me wonder,
And always make me guess,
And even when we ask you,
Morrus, don't confess!

Just let it remain your secret,
Don't even give us a date!
No wonder, no wonder, we wonder,
but if we found out we'd be quite irate!_


----------



## Jdvn1

tzor said:
			
		

> I have this vision of Morrus at his computer with a neat infinite stack of sheets on his desk singing, "Fourty Four million forms to type, fourty four million forms.  I take one down and type it in.  Gosh I hate this song."



That's hilarious.


----------



## irdeggman

Any update on the status of the "restoration" of accounts?


----------



## freebfrost

Yes, updates are much appreciated!


----------



## Dog Moon

And so is pie!


----------



## Jdvn1

Cake or death?


----------



## Treebore

"Are you done yet?"


----------



## fusangite

The CSA status I purchased has not been attached to my account; to make matters worse, though, the ENNies forums are no longer visible to me. Are these things related?


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Cake or death?




Neither.  I said PIE.


----------



## Ebonyr

Still no search and I purchased a csa at the end of may


----------



## rom90125

patience is a virtue.... and I don't know which is more bush-league, the fact that the site did not have proper db backups to begin with or that we are still waiting all this time later to get our accounts activated. I'm curious if users who are purchasing their accounts right now are getting their activation before those that purchased before the crash. 

regular updates, even it is to say nothing more than "we reactivated x number of accounts today" would be appreciated.


----------



## Lalato

I paid for my account on 4/13/06 via Paypal.  Please let me know when you get it all cleared up.  

--sam


----------



## tzor

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Cake or death?




How about "Death by Chocolate" Cake?


----------



## Turjan

Treebore said:
			
		

> "Are you done yet?"



Hehe, obviously not. Still waiting, too.


----------



## Bront

Turjan said:
			
		

> Hehe, obviously not. Still waiting, too.



Ditto 

The kicker for me is I've come accross a few times where I've needed the Search function, and can't use it


----------



## freebfrost

Can we get a % complete or some better understanding of how many accounts were affected?  

Six weeks is a long time, and I'm at a loss understanding how this can be taking so long, unless there are literally thousands of CSAs.  (Which would be good, but, I'm thinking that's probably not really the case.)


----------



## Dog Moon

How long is the sale gonna last anyway?  Hasn't it been about a month?


----------



## Jdvn1

Every CSA that was started after Dec 28 2005 was affected.

Thousands wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Dark Jezter

Still waiting for my Community Supporter account to be restored as well.


----------



## Treebore

"are you done yet?"

I meant to do this pretty regular to see if I could get as irritating as that commercial, but it didn't happen.


----------



## Jdvn1

Treebore said:
			
		

> "are you done yet?"
> 
> I meant to do this pretty regular to see if I could get as irritating as that commercial, but it didn't happen.



 Your reminder more than likely wont make them go faster.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Every CSA that was started after Dec 28 2005 was affected.
> 
> Thousands wouldn't surprise me.




That totally doesn't answer my question.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That totally doesn't answer my question.



 It was meant to answer the question before yours.



I dont' know how long the sale will last, though I did request that the sale last one week past when the lost CSAs are restored so that we can assess where we are on that front before dropping more money. No one responded to the request, but I'm still hoping.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It was meant to answer the question before yours.




I assumed that.  I was just playin around.


----------



## freebfrost

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thousands wouldn't surprise me.



It would have surprised me, but you just reminded me that CSA were broken out into different levels a while back - I always just did the full version, but you're right - you could just be a CSA with a custom title or just the search option.

Yowza... no wonder it's such a pain!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I assumed that.  I was just playin around.



 Not much to do in Minnesota?


----------



## Piratecat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It was meant to answer the question before yours.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' know how long the sale will last, though I did request that the sale last one week past when the lost CSAs are restored so that we can assess where we are on that front before dropping more money. No one responded to the request, but I'm still hoping.



I think that's totally reasonable, and will gladly recommend it to Morrus when he's back from vacation.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, hm. It all has to be done manually, apparently--how much time do you figure it takes to do just one account? Three minutes, on average? Five? He has to filter through five months of PayPal receipts, pick out the CSAs (and such), go into whatever system they use, and change some data someplace.

I'm sure complications arise, but there's still a lot of manhours in order to just fix 500 (some number less than 1000).

And Morrus has other things to be doing, too. Sure, this is pretty high priority, but so are some other things.


----------



## Jdvn1

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I think that's totally reasonable, and will gladly recommend it to Morrus when he's back from vacation.



 Yay. 

Thanks, PC.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> how much time do you figure it takes to do just one account?




I was kinda wondering that too.

As for stuff to do in Minnesota, there must be enough to do considering I haven't had the time for almost 13 THOUSAND posts.


----------



## Ilium

I didn't realize Morrus was on vacation.  No wonder he hasn't updated.  By the time he gets back I'll probably be away and hopefully when I return all will be well.


----------



## Pseudonym

Is Morrus the only one empowered to do this, or can others pick up the slack?  I appreciate that it's a daunting task, and he's only one man, but how long ago was the crash?  My patience is wearing thin, and seeing the big red and white Buy a Community Supporter Account! box at the top of every page doesn't help.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> As for stuff to do in Minnesota, there must be enough to do considering I haven't had the time for almost 13 THOUSAND posts.



Hey, I'm just fast.


----------



## Jdvn1

Pseudonym said:
			
		

> Is Morrus the only one empowered to do this, or can others pick up the slack?



I think Twin Rose also has the ability, but it's Morrus's domain. To my knowledge, Twin Rose does the Reviews side of the boards. I'm honestly not sure what everyone does specifically.


----------



## glass

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Cake or death?



_"Sorry, we're all out of cake!"_ 

Anyway, I still haven't got the extra year I bought in the sale, although thankfully I was a CS in December so I didn't lose it completely. I hope this is sorted out before that runs out at the end of July.

_EDIT: I don't like to nag, but I'm started to get a little paranoid. I know it's not a huge amount of money, but it's enough that I can't just write it off!_


glass.


----------



## glass

Henry said:
			
		

> Greylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are already have a CSA, is there any point to taking advantage of this truly awesome offer? Does it extend your CSA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, from the date of purchase
Click to expand...


Hang on, from the date of _purchase_? Not from when the previous account would have expired?

So, if it hadn't been for the crash I would have wasted 2.5 months of my previous account?  



glass.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty

Mine's still outstanding as well...


----------



## Jdvn1

glass said:
			
		

> _"Sorry, we're all out of cake!"_



Someone knows the reference! 
"Hm. Have you got any chicken?" 


			
				glass said:
			
		

> Anyway, I still haven't got the extra year I bought in the sale, although thankfully I was a CS in December so I didn't lose it completely. I hope this is sorted out before that runs out at the end of July.



Yeah, they still haven't finished the CSA's. Morrus is on vacation (as you may have read), but I'm optimistic for the end of July.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

I've been too busy since I bought my CS account (during the first sale) to really know whether I have it up or not.  I don't know how to get to the search function or how to edit my user title. I was heretofore unaware of the "who's online?" feature you lot rave about.

For all I know, my account has already expired.  I've been really busy.  I reckon I'll wait 'til word comes that the CS accounts have all been restored and then I'll ask back about these features.


----------



## Jdvn1

If you go to the screen that allows you to choose subscription options to buy, at the top it will tell you your active current subscriptions.

If it doesn't, you don't have an active account.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If you go to the screen that allows you to choose subscription options to buy, at the top it will tell you your active current subscriptions.
> 
> If it doesn't, you don't have an active account.



 There's an even faster way to check--go to the Miscellaneous Links tab at the top of any page and see if it has a Who's Online listing.  If it only has the Members List and not Who's Online, it means you don't have full CS status.  I check this every day to see if I've gotten mine back yet.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There's an even faster way to check--go to the Miscellaneous Links tab at the top of any page and see if it has a Who's Online listing.  If it only has the Members List and not Who's Online, it means you don't have full CS status.  I check this every day to see if I've gotten mine back yet.



 True, though that also gives less information.

I did hear that the Who's Online feature was down for a while, but I didn't know if that also meant that the link was gone (I'd guess the feature is back by now, but haven't heard one way or another).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> True, though that also gives less information.
> 
> I did hear that the Who's Online feature was down for a while, but I didn't know if that also meant that the link was gone (I'd guess the feature is back by now, but haven't heard one way or another).



 Oh, it definitely gives less information, but it takes very little time, so it's easy to keep doing it every once in a while to check.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There's an even faster way to check--go to the Miscellaneous Links tab at the top of any page and see if it has a Who's Online listing.  If it only has the Members List and not Who's Online, it means you don't have full CS status.  I check this every day to see if I've gotten mine back yet.



Thanks! Now I know that my account has not been restored.  Now, maybe somebody can help me with the other parts: when my account does come back, how will I use search and how will I change my user title?


----------



## Starman

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> Thanks! Now I know that my account has not been restored.  Now, maybe somebody can help me with the other parts: when my account does come back, how will I use search and how will I change my user title?




You'll have to wait in line with the rest of us. It seems that there are still a fair number of people whose accounts have not been restored.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Yeah it's going to be a while I"m thinking. Been waiting for a bit myself.


----------



## loki44

I can keep waiting, no problem, but I would just like an assurance that all of us in this boat will receive credit for lost time.  Carry on.


----------



## Jdvn1

loki44 said:
			
		

> I can keep waiting, no problem, but I would just like an assurance that all of us in this boat will receive credit for lost time.  Carry on.



 Morrus has confirmed this since the crash.


----------



## Jdvn1

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> Thanks! Now I know that my account has not been restored.  Now, maybe somebody can help me with the other parts: when my account does come back, how will I use search and how will I change my user title?



 I believe to the right of the 'Miscellaneous Links' tab a 'Search' tab appears. Search is pretty easy to use.

To change your custom title, you have to go into your options.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Morrus has confirmed this since the crash.



 Yup.  Don't worry, I'm sure we'll all be restored eventually.  Let's give him some time--he's on vacation and it's his birthday too.  Complaining can begin again on Tuesday


----------



## loki44

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  Don't worry, I'm sure we'll all be restored eventually.  Let's give him some time--he's on vacation and it's his birthday too.  Complaining can begin again on Tuesday




Right.  Can't read every post.  I'm off too for a couple of weeks.  I'll check back then.  Enjoy the summer holidays everyone!


----------



## Morrus

Still at it, guys!  I got a whole bunch done today, and I'll plough on tomorrow morning.  I haven't forgotten the extra time I promised, either!


----------



## bing

No worries. Missing the search feature desperately though lol.


----------



## Ebonyr

Ok, I bought a CSA at the end of May and still no CSA functions, search, etc. Need an ETA or refund.


----------



## Conaill

glass said:
			
		

> Hang on, from the date of _purchase_? Not from when the previous account would have expired?
> 
> So, if it hadn't been for the crash I would have wasted 2.5 months of my previous account?



I bought my CSA "on special" before my current subscription expired, and IIRC I got an extra year _from the end of expiration_ of my previous subscription. I.e. I didn't just lose a couple months of subscription just because I re-registered early.

I believe Morris has mentioned that's how this current wave of reinstatements will work as well.


----------



## sniffles

I'm trying to be patient, but I thought I'd just pop in and remark that I still haven't received my CS account since the crash. As far as I know my account hadn't been activated before the crash occurred. My fiancee purchased it for me with his PayPal account just before the first sale period ended.


----------



## Joshua Randall

I just purchased an extension of my existing Community Supporter account. And, since I purchased it, I seem to have lost my CS privileges. Heh.

My user profile shows I should have them, but I don't -- no search, no who's online, etc.

Active Subscriptions 
Subscription Title Start Date Expiry Date 
Full Community Supporter Account - ON SALE! 07-26-05 07-26-07


----------



## freebfrost

So... any updates?


----------



## DerHauptman

OK I bought mine in FEB on Valentines day as I recall.   I have a couple of questions.  

1.  Is it correct that I will get a year from the date of the crash for that original purchase?  That would give me like 2 extra months for a 3 month loss of access (going on more) and at this rate looks to be a lot more?​2.  If I buy a new account now will it be activated immediately and then whenever you get around to fixing the accounts will an extra year be added to my CS status?  

If so I'll just do that casue being without the search functions ans such for the last everal months has been a pain since I count on having them.​


----------



## Ebonyr

Status report please!


----------



## saturnin55

still waiting...


----------



## rom90125

saturnin55 said:
			
		

> still waiting...




Morris has time to post his musings in the Superman Returns Spoiler Thread but he can't give us a 30-second update regarding the status of our accounts and any progress he has made since the last update????

I'm beginning to suspect my $20 went to the 'Pay Morris' fund.  I hope that vacation was nice...


----------



## catsclaw227

Conaill said:
			
		

> I bought my CSA "on special" before my current subscription expired, and IIRC I got an extra year _from the end of expiration_ of my previous subscription. I.e. I didn't just lose a couple months of subscription just because I re-registered early.
> 
> I believe Morris has mentioned that's how this current wave of reinstatements will work as well.




This was my situation too. I renewed early during the first CSA special, having a few months left on my account.

I hope we get some kind of progress report soon.  Were our CSA accounts donations or payments for services?


----------



## GQuail

While I appreciate this is a long, boring job for Morrus, I gotta also chime in to say that some sort of ETA would be nice.  I finally got a CSA shortly before the crash, but it's amazing how quickly uou get used to the search feature.  ;-)


At the very least, are we at "partially done" or "mostly done" or what?  If we at least knew if we're going to be waiting further days, weeks or months before our accounts definatly reappear, it might slake the tide of posts every couple of days asking what's going on.


----------



## Henrix

Ah, well, the main thing for me is to support the site, even if search would have been nice!

And I fully sympathise with Morrus, it's an ardous and boring task! One of the worst risks with managing a site like this is to get burned out, and we really don't want that!


----------



## Ebonyr

Long and boring job? In a free market society if your promised one thing and that "thing" is not delivered you take your money and go some place else. This is becoming a joke (rant coming on) Yes, $19.99 US is not going to wipe me out. However, the principle of the matter is that this website promised certain services for the money exchanged. For the past 6 weeks I have had nothing for my money. So lets get over the "take your time" attitude and GET IT FIXED!


----------



## catsclaw227

If it is a matter of volume, then clearly he's trying to do it manually.  If all the supporter information is in email, then someone contact me.  I have written email parsers and I could get it all the relevant information into a spreadsheet for you pronto, then, it should be easy to import it into a database (mySQL, SQL server, Oracle, Postgre, etc.)


----------



## Steel_Wind

Just noting that my CSA appears not to have been processed.

I previously had a cheapie CSA with a custom tag and private messaging. On the sale I thought I would get the search feature too.

Not working for me yet


----------



## Raven Crowking

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You guys are great for waiting. We're hoping that combing the records won't take too much longer.




Yet, as time continues to grind on, with neither resolution or update in sight, waiting is growing rather thin.

So, exactly what is the deal?  I know that I've given my PayPal payment information in this thread, so that my payment ought to be easily verified.  And yet, here I am, waiting.  Waiting for a resolution (expected long, long ago on a server far, far away).  Waiting for updates (lack of information adding insult to injury).

Obviously, I have no idea how many CSAs are yet to be logged in, but it sure as heck feels as though we've been abandoned here.

RC


----------



## Piratecat

Sorry RC, I was giving updates in the other thread. I have about 30-odd left to go, so I'm close to done.


----------



## Raven Crowking

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Sorry RC, I was giving updates in the other thread. I have about 30-odd left to go, so I'm close to done.




Thank you for the update.

RC


----------



## Rystil Arden

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Yet, as time continues to grind on, with neither resolution or update in sight, waiting is growing rather thin.
> 
> So, exactly what is the deal?  I know that I've given my PayPal payment information in this thread, so that my payment ought to be easily verified.  And yet, here I am, waiting.  Waiting for a resolution (expected long, long ago on a server far, far away).  Waiting for updates (lack of information adding insult to injury).
> 
> Obviously, I have no idea how many CSAs are yet to be logged in, but it sure as heck feels as though we've been abandoned here.
> 
> RC



 He's got it down to 30ish, so it should be done soon, but more and more keep coming in.  Also keep in mind that he's doing it as a stack, rather than a queue, so if you submitted it near the beginning, you're going to be activated last (oops!  )


----------



## Piratecat

16 left! I plan to have them done by 10 am tomorrow morning. Please check the other thread, and be sure you email my gmail account with your receipt or paypal info if you haven't yet done so.


----------



## Jdvn1

Any word from Morrus regarding the accounts of people that _haven't_ emailed Piratecat?


----------



## catsclaw227

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Any word from Morrus regarding the accounts of people that _haven't_ emailed Piratecat?




I actually just today sent an email to him through enworld (I didn't have his gmail address, and I stupidly didn't browse this thread for it).

I am getting frustrated with this, for sure.


----------



## Piratecat

Catsclaw, I emailed you back - send it to kevin dot kulp at gmail dot com. I'll fix it lickettysplit, or some approximation thereof.

Jdvn, I know Morrus has fixed a number of them, but I'm not sure how many or how many left to go.

EDIT - Everyone is done except Erekose! (I had a question for him first.) If you emailed me but your account still isn't working right, please let me know via email. If you haven't emailed me but your account isn't reactivated, please do so - and I apologize for the extra step.


----------



## catsclaw227

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Catsclaw, I emailed you back - send it to kevin dot kulp at gmail dot com. I'll fix it lickettysplit, or some approximation thereof.




You got it, pal!  Email sent.


----------



## Piratecat

All done! I've fixed all the accounts that have been sent to me so far (74 or so); if yours still isn't working, please make sure you holler.


----------



## Raven Crowking

Piratecat said:
			
		

> All done! I've fixed all the accounts that have been sent to me so far (74 or so); if yours still isn't working, please make sure you holler.




Consider this me.  Hollering.


----------



## catsclaw227

Thanks Piratecat!


----------



## Piratecat

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Consider this me.  Hollering.



And with good reason - I don't think an email from you came through, so it's probably related to my account's ambitious filter. Would you mind resending to kevin dot kulp at gmail dot com, please? I can fix it quickly once I have your receipt (or the copied Paypal info.) I'm just sorry to ask you to jump through an extra hoop.

Post here when you do, and I'll know to go check.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty

Thanks Piratecat!


----------



## Raven Crowking

Piratecat said:
			
		

> And with good reason - I don't think an email from you came through, so it's probably related to my account's ambitious filter. Would you mind resending to kevin dot kulp at gmail dot com, please? I can fix it quickly once I have your receipt (or the copied Paypal info.) I'm just sorry to ask you to jump through an extra hoop.
> 
> Post here when you do, and I'll know to go check.




Just did.


----------



## Piratecat

All done!


----------



## Raven Crowking

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## tzor

Piratecat said:
			
		

> All done! I've fixed all the accounts that have been sent to me so far (74 or so); if yours still isn't working, please make sure you holler.




Unfortunately you made the request while I was preparing for a long trip.  I have the old email from paypal on my home computer.  Ufortunately I'm in a middle of a work related trip in India right now and won't be back to my home computer until the 28th.


----------



## Piratecat

Probably not a problem, Tzor. Can you access Paypal safely while on the road? If so, just cut and paste the history (date, etc.) into an email and send that. 

Well, 'probably not a problem' other than I'm really jealous of you!


----------



## tzor

Why didn't I think of that?  (Why didn't I remember that PayPal has those obnoxious high security passwords, just had to reset it to realize that.  You think they would have a WARNING to remind you that this is a L33t Speak Password Only Site.)

Email sent!


----------



## Piratecat

And account fixed!


----------



## Morte

Hi there,

I too have an account created shortly before the chrash that's AWOL. I've just emailed you (PCat) the details of the paypal transaction, and I'm posing here in case it gets stuck in the spam filter or whatever.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## irdeggman

Piratecat - I sent you my info last night. I hope it made it through.


----------



## Felon

Piratecat said:
			
		

> 16 left! I plan to have them done by 10 am tomorrow morning. Please check the other thread, and be sure you email my gmail account with your receipt or paypal info if you haven't yet done so.




Check what other thread? This one from the General Discussion and Meta forums is merged.


----------



## Piratecat

The one that says "HEY COMMUNITY SUPPORTERS" in all caps.  

I'll be doing these at lunch today - everyone who just sent me their info should be all set by this evening!


----------



## glass

Piratecat said:
			
		

> The one that says "HEY COMMUNITY SUPPORTERS" in all caps.
> 
> I'll be doing these at lunch today - everyone who just sent me their info should be all set by this evening!



Aargh, if I'd checked Meta yesterday I'd be all up to date!

Oh well, I've got 2 days until my existing CS account expires. Hopefully it'll be sorted by then.


glass.


----------



## Piratecat

Okay, did all the ones I've received! If you still need yours done, or it isn't working correctly, please holler.


----------



## loki44

I just emailed my receipt to you.  Let me know if you need anything else.  I didn't wade through this entire thread and may have missed something.  Thanks.


----------



## Jdvn1

Morrus said:
			
		

> Still at it, guys!  I got a whole bunch done today, and I'll plough on tomorrow morning.  I haven't forgotten the extra time I promised, either!



I respect that this is taking a long time to do, but why is it the last time we've heard from Morrus on here is a month ago? Even a periodic, "I got ten done today/I've done fifty this week!" would at least tell me that he's still working on this.

I mean, I understand this will take a while, but isn't it prudent to keep your customers informed?


----------



## D'karr

Kevin I just sent my payment information to you.

Thanks for taking care of this.


----------



## Morrus

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I respect that this is taking a long time to do, but why is it the last time we've heard from Morrus on here is a month ago? Even a periodic, "I got ten done today/I've done fifty this week!" would at least tell me that he's still working on this.
> 
> I mean, I understand this will take a while, but isn't it prudent to keep your customers informed?




Piratecat is handling them at present - it turns out we're a lot less likely to make mistakes and accidentally reactivate/deactivate things if one person at a time is working on the account.  He's posted updates since in this thread and in the thread he's set aside for it:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=167758

Admittedly, this method does mean you need to actually let him know about the status of your account, and we realise that's a little inconvenient, but the method is proving a lot quicker and less error-prone and he's managing to whizz through them at lightning speed. 

Note - he is compensating people for missed time, so while we apologise for the time it's all taken, we're doing our best to make it up to people.


----------



## loki44

loki44 said:
			
		

> I just emailed my receipt to you.  Let me know if you need anything else.  I didn't wade through this entire thread and may have missed something.  Thanks.




Fixed!


----------



## Piratecat

D'Karr is set, too.

Since I'll handle all of them, don't stress about no longer having a receipt. Just let me know roughly when yours was bought, and any unusual circumstances (an extension of a previous account, and so on), and I'll speedily do the rest.


----------



## Jdvn1

Morrus said:
			
		

> Piratecat is handling them at present - it turns out we're a lot less likely to make mistakes and accidentally reactivate/deactivate things if one person at a time is working on the account.



I didn't realize Piratecat was handling _all_ of them now. Thanks! When two people were working on it, I was specifically holding off for just that reason.


			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Since I'll handle all of them, don't stress about no longer having a receipt. Just let me know roughly when yours was bought, and any unusual circumstances (an extension of a previous account, and so on), and I'll speedily do the rest.



I bought one year for myself and one for Mallak during the week-long sale. (April 10th and 11th, respectively) I also received four extra years (for a total of five years on the account) around the same time (I noticed it on the 11th or 12th, I believe--I asked Morrus at the time about it and he said it wasn't a mistake), but I have no clue where/who they came from. Current status--none of these are in effect.


----------



## Piratecat

Got 'em both, Jdvn! 

Note that in general I'm working off of my gmail account - so even if you post here, shoot me an email there at kevin dot kulp at gmail dot com, and I'll fix things quickly.


----------



## Jdvn1

Thanks PC!


----------



## D'karr

Thanks for the work PC.


----------



## Pyrex

I don't have my receipt, but I purchased an account the last day of the sale before the crash.

Mail has been sent to you PC.


----------



## Dr. Harry

Piratecat said:
			
		

> All done! I've fixed all the accounts that have been sent to me so far (74 or so); if yours still isn't working, please make sure you holler.





 I have hollered.  There are a number of the features that I'd really like to use.


----------



## Lalato

E-mail sent with my paypal info...  

--sam


----------



## amethal

I've sent you an email, but I don't have my paypal receipt


----------



## malichai

I'm hollering here. 

I sent an e-mail on 8/9 to find out the status of my my account, included both transaction IDs for each of my payments.


----------



## Piratecat

Okay, if you've emailed me - I've fixed it! Please holler if that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Yair

Hmmm. I didn't email no one, nor do I have my CS account. Coincidence? I think not.

Sigh. I was hoping Morrus would plot his way to my account eventually. Seems not to be. I'll try to drag that receipt from PayPal or something and email them to Piratecat....

Yair


----------



## Piratecat

Yair, just give me the date. I'll fix it as soon as you can toss me that!


----------



## Mort

I'll toss a reply into this thread too.

Still don't have community supporter priveleges. I renewed my account on 8/08/06


----------



## Yair

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Yair, just give me the date. I'll fix it as soon as you can toss me that!



April 16.


----------



## Piratecat

Yair, you should be all set! Mort, you too. Are things working?


----------



## Wild Gazebo

April, 13th, 2006....yar, she's da cruellest month.


----------



## Yair

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Yair, you should be all set! Mort, you too. Are things working?



All is well in the kingdom of Denmark.

Errg, I meant to say - yes.


----------



## bing

I'm sorry, I didn't see the other thread that lists your gmail address pc. My account is still not back up and I wanted to email you my paypal receipt.


----------



## Piratecat

I'm getting Wild Gazebo and Bing right now!

EDIT - you should both be all set! Sorry again about the wait.


----------



## Wild Gazebo

Your a lovely little kitty.


----------



## jcfiala

So, I signed up for a community supporter account way back when, and I still don't have it enabled on my login?  And I have no idea when I signed up, and it's going to be a lot of work to dig up the email from when I bought it.

Any chance of me getting my account?


----------



## TheEvil

I got a community supporter account back in early March, but it hasn't worked since the crash.  I do not seem to have an e-mail reciept, though I do have the bank information showing the charge went through.


----------



## Marcon

Got a Community Supporter Account before the crash (April 10th).  Still waiting for my privileges to be reactivated.

-Marcon


----------



## Morrus

Marcon said:
			
		

> Got a Community Supporter Account before the crash (April 10th).  Still waiting for my privileges to be reactivated.
> 
> -Marcon




You appear to have posted this in General too.  I have moved that thread here and fixed your account.


----------



## Morrus

*jcfiala* and *TheEvil*, both your accounts should be fixed now.


----------



## TheEvil

Morrus said:
			
		

> *jcfiala* and *TheEvil*, both your accounts should be fixed now.




Sadly, I still lack the search function.


----------



## jcfiala

Morrus said:
			
		

> *jcfiala* and *TheEvil*, both your accounts should be fixed now.




Hey, thanks!


----------



## Morrus

TheEvil said:
			
		

> Sadly, I still lack the search function.




How about now?


----------



## TheEvil

Morrus said:
			
		

> How about now?




MUCH better!  Thanks!


----------



## Prophet2b

Hi, I purchased a "Full Community Supporter Account" on 5-26-06.  I still do not have Community Supporter features or search, though.  I hate to bother you guys with this, but any help would be awesome.


----------



## Piratecat

Prophet2b said:
			
		

> Hi, I purchased a "Full Community Supporter Account" on 5-26-06.  I still do not have Community Supporter features or search, though.  I hate to bother you guys with this, but any help would be awesome.



How about now?


----------



## Prophet2b

Yes!  Thank you!  You guys totally rock.  You'll definitely be getting my support again!


----------



## Henrix

I paid on the 20th of april. As far as I can see I cannot search, yet.  :\


----------



## Piratecat

Henrix said:
			
		

> I paid on the 20th of april. As far as I can see I cannot search, yet.  :\



Henrix, how about now? I've updated your account, enabled, and added extra time. Let me know how it works!


----------



## Henrix

Thanks a lot, PCat!


----------



## takasi

I don't remember the date I signed up, but if you need that I can find it.  Can someone fix my account?


----------



## Piratecat

Gladly! In fact, I just did. Is everything working properly now?


----------



## takasi

Yes, but it doesn't have my subscription info in my account.  Where should it be?

Sorry for not getting back sooner, I just ran a 12 hour marathon session of Savage Tide!


----------



## BOZ

please post a thread somewhere, on how it went.


----------



## Piratecat

takasi said:
			
		

> Yes, but it doesn't have my subscription info in my account.  Where should it be?



I'm actually not sure where the subscription info is. You're good through the beginning of October 2007, and I may extend that some if I can do it without messing up the account.


----------



## Ostler

I renewed my CS Account on April 12, 2006.  Then I promptly moved, had my computer get damaged, fixed it (twice), and haven't been on in a while.  Somewhere in that I hear there was a server crash.  My account does not appear to have been (re?)activated.  If someone could look into that, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,

P.S.
I have changed my email since then, do you need the email I was using with Paypal?


----------



## Piratecat

Ostler, I'll fix this by the end of the day. A person who has gone through as many computer shenanigans as you deserves to have a working CS account.  

I don't need the old email, but please do change the email address in your profile to the new one if you haven't already.


----------



## WayneLigon

I renewed my CS account a few weeks (?) before the Big Crash, when the first sale was run on them. Still haven't been restored, yet. Are they still working on accounts?


----------



## Jolmo

Hi, I payed for an account before the crash, on 11th of april, and it's not back yet. Receipt id is 4019-9555-1633-9823 if that helps. Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## Piratecat

I'll get these today!


----------



## Piratecat

You both should be all set! Please let me know if you aren't.


----------



## bigdamnnerd

I got a Community Supporter account on 5/4/06, and don't seem to see the features. (Just  went to search, and realized I couldn't do it). 

Thanks in advance for looking into this.


----------



## dog45

I bought a CSA account yesterday. Heres my Receipt Number: 0295-4303-8226-6958.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Bought a CS account a few days ago and I don't have any of the features (search, custom title, etc.). This looks like the right place to whine about these things. Right?   

BD


----------



## Piratecat

Right! Everyone should be all fixed. Let me know if you aren't - and sorry!

Blackdirge, if this screws up any publisher access you have, please be sure to let me know. I'll fix it quickly.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Right! Everyone should be all fixed. Let me know if you aren't - and sorry!
> 
> Blackdirge, if this screws up any publisher access you have, please be sure to let me know. I'll fix it quickly.




Looks good to me.

Thanks.


----------



## Renocide

Account purchased on April 17, 2006.


I can't seem to search any of the forums.

Am I missing the link or is there something wrong with my account?


Thanks!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

I purchased a year account when it was on sale about a month or two ago, and still don't have it as of the last time I posted.

Any word when this will get resolved?


----------



## Piratecat

Now that I know of it, immediately! Well, almost immediately - I'll headbutt it into submission for both of you this evening. My apologies for the bug. Believe me, I hate it as much or more than you do -- it should be automated, and it's actually requiring constant tweaking by hand.

Renocide, your's died when the boards collapsed last spring. I'll add time onto your account to compensate. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## jaerdaph

Hi Piratecat - my community supporter features have been disabled as well. I signed up for another year about a month ago. 

Thanks


----------



## Piratecat

I haven't done these yet - I'd blame the three week cold from hell, but it sounds like a copout. If I can I'll do them at lunchtime today.


----------



## jaerdaph

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I haven't done these yet - I'd blame the three week cold from hell, but it sounds like a copout. If I can I'll do them at lunchtime today.




No worries - just feel better!


----------



## Piratecat

Jaerdaph and Warlord Ralts, do you guys have your receipts? If so, please forward them to me at kevin dot kulp at gmail dot com. This end of the system didn't automatically pick up either transaction. I've enabled your accounts, but would like to follow up on it.

Renocide, you're all set.

Thanks!

 - Kevin


----------



## jaerdaph

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Jaerdaph and Warlord Ralts, do you guys have your receipts? If so, please forward them to me at kevin dot kulp at gmail dot com. This end of the system didn't automatically pick up either transaction. I've enabled your accounts, but would like to follow up on it.
> 
> Renocide, you're all set.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Kevin




It's on my computer at home - I'll email this to you later today.

Thanks again !


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

I recently renewed my supporter status, and it seems to not have been updated.  Is there a standard time I should wait and see?

Thank you,
GW


----------



## Piratecat

Nope, it'll happen immediately if it happens correctly. What's the new expiration date?


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Hi Pkitty, I've been distracted away from the site for some time.

Subscription Title  	Start Date  	Expiry Date
Full Community Supporter Account - ON SALE! 	01-16-07 	01-16-08

I have the paypal confirmation, if that is needed.  I don't see the search option, and when I try to view threads I "own" it tells me I don't have permission.  I'd also like to change my old tired title.

When clicking on "My Threads"


> Graywolf-ELM, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.




Thank you,
GW


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Should I put this in a separate thread?  Or is this the right place for this?

Thank you,
GW


----------



## Piratecat

No, I was working an 80 hour week and spaced. Fixing it now!

EDIT - it should be working, and my apologies for the delay.  Any luck?


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Piratecat said:
			
		

> No, I was working an 80 hour week and spaced. Fixing it now!
> 
> EDIT - it should be working, and my apologies for the delay.  Any luck?




Yes, Searching is available, I can view "My Threads"  and change my title.  Thanks for the one stop shop for support.  I wasn't trying to be impatient, I hope the game development goes well.

GW


----------



## MacMathan

Hi I have been away for awhile and I just resigned up for a supporter account on Monday I think ( I will have to check my paypal receipt) but it still does not seem to have gone into effect. Please let me know if you need any more info.

Thanks


----------



## MacMathan

Looks good now. Thanks for everything


----------



## Piratecat

Someone must have gotten it, but it wasn't me! Let us know if there are any additional problems.


----------



## Neijin

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Scooby

Purchased a CSA a few hours ago...doesn't seem to to be working.

Thanks!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

If I recall correctly, it takes a little time to get it activated.  With all the people signing up, it might take a little longer than usual.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly, it takes a little time to get it activated.  With all the people signing up, it might take a little longer than usual.



 Hmm, I signed up for an extension of my old CS account, and by doing that, I apparently lost Search.  Man, that sucks


----------



## Piratecat

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly, it takes a little time to get it activated.  With all the people signing up, it might take a little longer than usual.



No - if it doesn't happen immediately, it messed up! Post here and I'll fix it.

I'll fix these two Sunday morning. Sorry about this; there's a bug in the automated program we need to track down.


----------



## The_Warlock

Hi, there, this seems to be the thread for sudden problems with CS Accounts. Mine was up to date, and seeing the call for cash, I re-upped mine. 

I now can't access search, new posts since last visit, etc. Though my Avatar and custom title are still in place. I get the:

"The_One_Warlock, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?

If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."

whenever I try to access any of the CS-enabled functions.

In the purchase CS accounts page it says I'm up to date through '08, and I have the paypal receipt if you guys need that.

Thanks.


----------



## Hanuman47

Piratecat,

Please add me to the list of "bought subscription, not seeing any change in account."  Thanks!


----------



## Piratecat

Scooby - fixed! But I'll need a copy of your receipt, please, to troubleshoot this one.
The One Warlock - fixed!
Hanuman47 - fixed!

Sorry, gang. My apologies for the bug. Please let me know if there are still problems. and thank you so much for donating.


----------



## Piratecat

I'm unsticky-ing this thread, since I've started a new one.


----------



## The_Warlock

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Scooby - fixed! But I'll need a copy of your receipt, please, to troubleshoot this one.
> The One Warlock - fixed!
> Hanuman47 - fixed!
> 
> Sorry, gang. My apologies for the bug. Please let me know if there are still problems. and thank you so much for donating.




THANK YOU!


----------

